# Peribronchial disease



## EikaMTGQueen (Jul 2, 2013)

How do you code peribronchial disease?

Need help ASAP.
Thanks
Erica Ross CIRCC, RCC


----------



## RFoster1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Try 515


----------



## EikaMTGQueen (Jul 2, 2013)

My supervisor said we should be coding this as 519.19 - telling us the dictation has to state fibrosis. I dont agree. What do you think?

Thanks
Erica


----------



## RFoster1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She could be correct - I have not billed for this before.  Let me do some checking and see what I can come up with.


----------



## RFoster1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have looked and I think you would be safer going with what your supervisor recommends.  The reason I say this is because 515 states 'fibrosis' and the patient may not have developed fibroids yet.


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would think it is 515 .. if u look closely it states Fibrosis of the lung (peribronchial)


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 6, 2013)

Pulmonary fibrosis is the formation or development of excess fibrous connective tissue (fibrosis) in the lungs. It is also described as scarring of the lung


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jul 8, 2013)

PERI bronchial is AROUND the bronchial. I would agree 515 is more accurate.
519.19 is kind of pin pointed to the Bronchus/trachea. And yes Fibrosis is not fibroids rather scarring tissue.

J.M.O


----------



## MartaF (Aug 19, 2022)

Hi,
I'm confused....for a patient with scarring of the lungs found in CxR, which one is more appropiate J84.10 or J98.4?
I would appreciate your reply.
Thanks


----------

